# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wijbenga (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wijbenga

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum De Vaart, Huisartsen, Amsterdam

Adres: A. Reitsmakade 34, Amsterdam

Website: www.gzc-devaart.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wijbenga*

----------

